
Nickb  20k - pg
Congrats to nickb on passing 20,000 points, and thanks.
======
nickb
Thanks pg for the site!

~~~
iamelgringo
Not bad for a sock puppet: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152428>

:)

------
ph0rque
He's catching up to the bug fixer guy...

------
andreyf
This is not hacker news!

~~~
babul
We should always take a bit of time to thank the people that make this place
what it is.

~~~
andreyf
Agreed. I meant it tongue-in-cheek...

------
icey
Next milestone: 32,768?

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Yeah, but then you fall off the leader board, because your score is -1. :P

~~~
willchang
I think you mean -32768.

~~~
jmatt
If it rolls over due to 2s complement then it'll be -32768.

What the -1 comment is refering to is a casting problem. Or int into byte,
etc. Versus unsigned to signed.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Oh, duh. Brainfart. -1 would be 11111111 not 10000000.

While I doubt that HN's scoring would suffer from signedness bugs, if it did,
getting your score down/up to -1 would be the ultimate. It would be an
interesting easter egg to build into the system, tho :)

~~~
icey
It shouldn't do that; AFAIK it's using PLT Scheme's numeric stack.

------
yan
Congrats and thanks for the contributions!

------
zacharye
Congrats indeed. Tons of great submissions = well-deserved.

------
raheemm
Congrats Nickb - his stuff is good. Does he have a bio?

~~~
felixmar
<http://www.paulgraham.com/bio.html> :)

~~~
nickb
Sigh... pg and I are different people. Really.

~~~
unalone
I almost downvoted you for that lie, but I decided that it would be a misuse
of the downvote.

------
simplegeek
Thank you and please reveal yourself now :)

~~~
nickb
Hah! My identity is not actually secret at all :) But you're right, I'll put
up a link to my bio/blog soon enough.

------
yagibear
pg congratulates pseudonym nickb
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152388>]? I wonder what the number of
upvotes for this means...

Nevertheless, 20k certainly represents a valuable contribution.

------
kajecounterhack
Congrats to Paul Graham's evil twin, sock puppet...whatever you wanna call it,
haha

------
rokhayakebe
Dude I am working hard to get to 2k.

------
pius
@nickb Very impressive, congrats!

------
rms
Congrats Nick!

